# Havasu Falls



## briancray (Mar 23, 2016)

I think this is my last adventure in Arizona before I head out of Flagstaff to make my way back east for my next job in a few months. I highly recommend hiking Havasu Falls. This was one of the coolest hikes I have ever done in my life. We did not do a permit. The water has lime in it which gives it that blue glow.

*Little Navajo Falls*












*Walking through the Canyon*





*Supai*





*Havasu Falls*





*Mooney Falls*


----------



## Tude (Mar 23, 2016)

Again - some very cool pics! And thank you - looks like a hugely fun trip/hike! Talked a bit with Kal and he's in Rapid City atm and close to starting back east too.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 23, 2016)

I never knew there were falls in Havasu.

Interesting fact:
The London Bridge is in Havasu.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 28, 2016)

looks really cool. you waded in the lime haha. guess not too potent to be shitty on the skin.


----------



## Primitive (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd love to just sit in that water with a cooler and drink beer all day!!! Oh that's be awesome...


----------



## briancray (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah we wish we would have had more time. He had to get back to work and I quit so they kicked me out of the Canyon. @Tude I'm just wandering around atm. Hopped a few trains and started hitching back to AZ with a buddy I met. We are headed west to Cali and then I'm heading East to NY around Mayish. Does Kal have a number?


----------



## Tude (Mar 30, 2016)

@junglegreencleeds - yes kal has a number - not sure if he has minutes on it though. He's a little outta the way at the moment - as of a few days ago he was in Sioux Falls, IA and it was snowing(?) and the library there charges for time on the computer. I'll pm you his phone number, otherwise getting in touch with lately has been easier using facebook - he's kal emery on fb - well that is when he's able to get to another city with a free library


----------

